# Keeping moms



## Ad1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello all, i'm trying to make the switch to cloning and moms.

I have 6 female clones, which are about 3 weeks old, 1.5 weeks were for getting them to root and the other 1.5 weeks were vegging under a 400w mh.

I want to flower 4 clones and keep the other 2 as moms.

So should they be put into normal veg for another 5 weeks then clones taken from them?

Are they then chopped and future moms grown from their clones?

Any info or links would be appreciated


----------

